# Garage stereo



## Electromech31 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hellp all
My son bought me a subwoofer for my garagge. It looks to me to be a sub from a car stereo. It contains two 1000w twelve inch speakers (forgot ohms) no power amp or crossover. I puchased a torgue logic aw1 amp. This will be hooked up to my 110w stereo.
I do mot know much about stereos.
So my question is from what Ive read on the internet is that I need a crossover to cut the sound to below 50hz so all I get is bass out of the sub. 
Im having a hard time finding one.
Also where is this hooked up between amp and sub or stereo and amp?
Spending budget is about $100.
Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

You can find tons of automotive xovers, but I haven't seen anything (cheap) for the home. Maybe pick up one for the car and a small power supply?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you need a receiver with a sub out. if yours doesn't have this = get one on craigslist.


----------



## Electromech31 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok Ill look into that thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------

